# Anyone have (or had) hedgehogs?



## Blue eyes (Oct 31, 2018)

I have been thinking about getting a hedgehog (after the holidays) and was curious if anyone on here has had them and what they think of them.


----------



## samoth (Nov 2, 2018)

I had one when they were still relatively new in the US... probably around '96 or so. He wasn't socialized at all, and never got used to people. It would've made a much better pet if he didn't turn into a huffing ball of spikes if a human got within a foot of him. He was nocturnal, and we never really saw him during the day.

I was amazed to see years later how socialized they had become in general... like an entirely different species from the one I had in terms of behavior.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks, Samoth. I've been in contact with a local licensed breeder. She seems to socialize and handle her hedgies. They also get sold young enough that they can bond with the new owners (supposedly, and if the new owner is sure to handle them daily). 

I'm still a little on the fence but will definitely wait until after the busyness of Christmastime to get one -- if I do decide to get one.


----------



## samoth (Nov 3, 2018)

How do you plan to house your potential hedgehog? 

I had a large low-sides glass aquarium with pet bedding, a hidey house, a water bottle, and a food dish. We kept mealworms in the fridge for treats. No attempts were made at litter training, and he never cared to get out of the cage much to explore the house (likely because he was nocturnal). Looking back, I wonder how poor of a setup I had for the little guy...

If you do acquire a hedgie, please put up some picture/videos here for everyone to see!


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

I haven't made the cage yet, but if I do, I was planning on using the bottom portion of our entertainment center. We'd remove the two doors on the bottom (and the center pole). I'd line it with coroplast and make a plexiglass sliding door for the front.

The two drawers I was thinking of taking out too. Then that would provide airflow. The remaining drawer glides can be used to hang lights/heater.

The floor space inside there is 2' x 4.'




I already keep mealworms on hand for my birds, so that's easy.

Apparently (from my research) the Carolina Storm Wheel is the thing to have.

I'll probably go with fleece but also have a burrowing area with either crinkled paper bedding or fleece strips.

I've been on a hedgehog forum asking questions and have been watching care videos too.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Samoth, do you recall ever having to clip your hedgies nails?


----------



## samoth (Nov 4, 2018)

I never cut his nails, and he wouldn't have let my Mom clip them, either. And I'm pretty sure my parents weren't taking him to the vet for nail clippings without my knowing. That said, he didn't develop overgrown nails -- that would've been pretty noticeable as he emerged from his snuffling-ball state as we were holding him.

That wheel is really neat. They didn't have those in pet stores when I was young. I really think mine didn't get nearly enough exercise.

The entertainment center looks like a great tucked-away area for a hedgie. (You guys do a really great job integrating small animal housing with your living room & furniture -- I actually ran across your pictures before joining RO, back when I was looking into rabbit housing, and was really impressed.)


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 20, 2019)

So I think I've finally finished fixing our unit for a hedgehog. I'll have to wait til early Feb before the babies are old enough to leave their home. 

I'll be using those wood pellets in the red tray under the wheel. 

I'm really happy with the plexiglass doors we made. Just finished those today.


----------



## A & B (Jan 20, 2019)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks! I'm really excited now about getting a hedgehog.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 2, 2019)

I've found a hedgehog and am supposed to pick him up in a few days! He's 9 weeks of age (not sure of age in this photo from breeder).

They've only been legal in AZ for 3 years now. Breeders have to be USDA licensed.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 5, 2019)

Just picked up my new hedgehog today...


----------



## April LD (Feb 6, 2019)

How's the hedgy, what's it's name...so cute! My daughter wants one, but with 27 rabbits we don't have time for another animal....still trying to adopt out bunnies.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 6, 2019)

His name is Mecki! He happens to be quilling now which doesn't help with trying to bond with him. We'll both have to soldier through it. 

He's named for the famous German hedgehog (animated in the 50's) -- a nod to my heritage 

Yes, it certainly sounds like you have your hands full. It took me a year of pondering and planning before taking the leap and getting a hedgehog.


----------



## April LD (Feb 6, 2019)

So cute! Well good luck with him. I'm sure you will do just fine...you do your homework and don't make rash decision, so it seems.


----------



## myheart (Mar 19, 2019)

Ooooo... Please keep us posted with more adorable pics of your new little sweetie! I have had a small interest in them, but knowing that they are nocturnal they might not fit my daytime living. Hope he feels better after quilling, the poor little guy.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 19, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> I have been thinking about getting a hedgehog (after the holidays) and was curious if anyone on here has had them and what they think of them.


Long time ago when I was maybe 5 or 6 my father he was a hunter he brought a hedgehog home once and he lived under the couch mostly a couple weeks, then he had to go back home as my mother didn't like that he was walking through the nights with his nails on our wooden floor. I've been watching video's about hedgehogs over past couple years I would really love one and found the breeder already but I think they are very sensitive need to be in warm place I thought I can't provide proper care at the moment, maybe someday  I am glad you have one finally and your entertainment center looks fantastic, I second Samoth I was very impressed with your rabbit housing myself, very well done


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks, PoopyPoo, for the compliments. You had (for a short time) a wild hedgehog? What country are you in? My mother is German and they used to see hedgehogs in their backyard when growing up. 

Pet hedgehogs are mostly African Pygmy hedgehogs. You are right -- they need it warm. Fortunately, we have plenty of warm!!

Sorry it took me awhile to respond. I've been "recuperating" from a disappointment with my hedgehog. I kept a daily bonding log with him and, boy, did I spend plenty of time daily. As the days and weeks passed, he got worse towards me. I kept in touch with the breeder throughout this. Bottom line, he just didn't like me. We didn't click. 

The breeder was understanding and herself saw how he would not respond well to me. She suggested I return him to her. She has a new litter that will be ready early April. She wants me to come have first pick from among them-- meet them and see which one seems best. 

This is one of those cases where some people are quick to judge. But I have had something similar happen once before... with a hamster of all things. Got a hamster from a hamster rescue and, try as I might, he did not like me. The rescue owner, I'm sure, doubted me at first. But when she saw his behavior around me, she was convinced. She found another home (that day!) for that little guy and I went home with Pumpkin - a real sweetie.

I still was feeling guilty about my hedgehog, but the breeder pointed out that Mecki (hedgehog) would not be happy either if he remained with me. What would be the point of forcing the issue if neither me nor Mecki would be happy? Still, it wasn't easy to do. 

So, come April, I will be starting again with a new hedgehog, though I am, admittedly, a little gun shy at the moment.


----------



## JBun (Mar 26, 2019)

Larry's (@Nancy McClelland) wife can certainly attest to this being true, that an animal can take a disliking to a particular person. He likes to share the story of their rabbit going after his wife. So definitely not unusual, though understandingly disappointing.

Looking forward to seeing your new hedgie. I love seeing them and always thought they would be an interesting pet.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 26, 2019)

You don't have to feel guilty, it happens all the time, it is great that your breeder supports you I think it's a great idea that you can just come and sit there for a while and see which hedgehog will come to you I always do it myself because animals have instincts and senses much stronger than humans and if they choose you it will be better for you both. I don't even feel sorry for your fail, it is completely normal trial and now you have more experience and understand more about hedgehogs  And have everything ready for your new trial 

That was a very long time ago my father worked in Asia a few years and I was there with my family too, he brought a hedgehog from his hunt and a large turtle some other time too, but also for a short time, then he returned them back where he found them, I only remember they were both very cool


----------



## bhabydihmonds (Mar 26, 2019)

ya, hes about 1 yr now. Named Quilliam Shakespeare


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Mar 27, 2019)

That has happened to me with a few rabbits. I recently got 3 rabbits from the same litter, they were an oops litter and the owners didn't want them so I took them in. There is one that I can't even open the door to her cage without her lunging at me, but when my mom goes to her she bows down and lets her pet her.


----------



## Abby Hernandez (Mar 27, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> I have been thinking about getting a hedgehog (after the holidays) and was curious if anyone on here has had them and what they think of them.


I had one a while ago if you get one I would recommend getting a baby so you can socialize it as soon as you get it or it will be very shy and won’t come out. Also for hedgehogs you might want to introduce it to baths frequently because if you don’t do it when they are younger it could go into shock and die when it gets older. Also mites are a common thing so just check on it so you can prevent it. But otherwise they are super sweet when you get one and it is really fun because they are like no other animal.


----------

